# Internet on the beach



## ryanh_106 (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you can already see this is going to be an interesting one! lol

Basically im involved in a free music festival thats taking place on a beach. There has been much talk about what a shame it is we cant have a live webcam on the net from the festival but as a so called "geek" i dont like to give up that easily! 

Is there any way anyone could think of to make this work... I figure it would be pretty easy to get my laptop linked up with a video camera, some pretty software and Apache and you could have a hosted video feed. Whether this would be realtime or static pic every minute or so, and whether it would include audio or not would depend on bandwidth available obv but I reakon it could be done. 

Now for the internet bit. Im thinking I know I can use my 3G phone as a modem, would I be able to use that as an uplink? I dont know enough about the capabilities of that. If it was possible im sure I could get 3 to provide the service for 3 days for a bit of a mention...

There is also a HUGE internet connection at the Spa, which is a couple of hundred yards away but in direct line of site, is there any equipment that can transmit internet over that sort of range?? Again I have no idea, thats where I was hoping someone here could help...

Suggestions?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## MRDEXDEE (Jun 6, 2007)

i am not completely sure how they have did this but theres a beach in the us which has got complete wireless on it perhaps you could use a similar unit to get a decent signal from the said spa to your site they appear to have a connection speed of 6mbs so i would think that should be enough to stream a live feed
heres the link http://www.wifihermosabeach.com/


----------



## ryanh_106 (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm, I would imagine they use some pretty expensive kit for that, but your link got me onto some other site that gave me another idea. 

What about a directional Wifi antenna to one of the nearby buildings, the Spa or the big hotel on the hill? If these dont have wireless then we could also set something up there. Would this work with a normal router? I dont know if you need specialist equipment at both ends. An article i read suggested you can do it using a normal router for wireless, and a directional antenna, but again I dont know enough! Anyone had any experience of the old tin can idea. 

Incidentally, I worked out its about 400m (500ft) to the Spa. This MUST be possible!!

Any more help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You may be able to accomplish you goal using up a directional antenna such as the Cantena. I've heard that some people are able to pick up signal from close to a mile away with a clear line of sight.

http://www.cantenna.com/

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, while the Cantenna used to be all the rage, there are much better commercial products now, and they're no longer that cheap.


> CANTENNA
> 
> Electrical Specifications
> Frequency: 2400-2500 MHz
> ...





> Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna
> 
> Operating Frequency: 2.4 ~ 2.4835GHz
> Electrical Properties:
> ...


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> ... and they're no longer that cheap.


That come out right?


----------



## ryanh_106 (May 16, 2007)

lol, yeah. That one you mentioned was about £35, you can get a cantenna (properly made one) for about £15


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If I actually wanted the access, I'd go for the best antenna.


----------

